# If you could only have one sort of pet....



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

......what would it be?
(excluding cats and dogs.)

just thinking about it makes my brain hurt.


----------



## lillynharry (Jan 23, 2010)

ooh thats a hard one! think id have a rabbit tho, a mini lop. love tem, they make me happy. They r sooo cute. They are affectionate, loving and facinating, imo, and i love being around them.x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i'd have bearded dragons there odd but lovable things


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

guinea pig


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Erm that's hard. Rabbits probably


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

i would have a rabbit or 2......


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont know. I haven't tried out APH's, ferrets or chinchilla's yet!!LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

can i have a red panda please :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

a horse....????


----------



## jmdebb (Apr 5, 2010)

i could never answer that.. i just could never decide.. i just love them all..

i can't have just one...lol

jean


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

BattleKat said:


> ......what would it be?
> (excluding cats and dogs.)
> 
> just thinking about it makes my brain hurt.


A Giant rabbit...I hve one living in the house with us her name is Dolly and she is wonderful....so yep...deff a bun xx


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooooo.....ummmm.....over the years I've had all sorts but I think if I was confined to just one, it'd have to be rats, I love them!!! :lol:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mouse - or preferably mice, if the one is a species.

I love mice - they are great! Intelligent, courageous, brilliant parents, beautiful, agile . . . okay, okay - they're a bit stinky, but then again so was Lurking Michael who used to work in my department at the hospital, and he didn't have their muscine charm.


----------

